# Audi S8 Enhancement Detail



## North east Car Care (Jan 14, 2008)

Audi S8 Enhancement Detail

Products and equipment used

Uber microfiber towels
Chemical guy's woolly mammoth drying towel
3m yellow pads 150mm 75 mm
3m Green pads 15mm 75mm
140 mm Glazing pads
Halogen site lights
Makita rotary polisher
DA Polisher
Scholl s17+
Scholl s3 gold
Prima Amigo
Swissvax Best Of Show
Carpro eraser
3m masking tape
Meguiars APC
Costco microfibre towels
Meguiars hyper dressing
Valet pro citrus bling 
Bilt Hamber AutoWheels
Valet Pro PH neutral Snowfoam
Valet pro tyre dressing
AMDetails AMbubbles
Bilt Hamber clay bar
Autosmart Tardis
Various brushes
Kranzle pressure washer
Carpro Sheepskin wash mitt
Carpro Dlux
Noodle wash mitt
Carpro Lambs wool wash mitt
Poorboys microfibre clothes
Uber buffing clothes	
Autobrite Snow foam gun
Chemical guys Jetseal 109
Autobrite Repel
Auto Finesse Mecury Metal Polish
00 grade wire wool

Some photos of the car before I start





































The car was then given its first coat of snow foam whilst this was dwelling I went round the car using APC in a foaming head bottle cleaning the fuel filler area and various gaps and grills. The snowfoam was then blasted off with the pressure washer, and then the car was given another coat of the same mix snowfoam and the car was washed using the 2 bucket method with grit guards in both buckets and a Carpro lambswool wash mitt. 
The car was then rinsed off using an open ended hose and I then went round the car with Tardis which was left to go to work before being wiped down with microfibre clothes. The car was then given a coat of Ironx again left to do its stuff before the car was washed doing using the pressure washer. 
The car was clayed using citrus bling and water mix (10 to 1) and a Bilt hamber soft clay bar which helped to pull more contaminates from the paint work it was then rewashed using the same method and dried using the woolly mammoth. 
The arches where next and they where sprayed with APC and cleaned using various brushes and a noodle wash mitt. They where then sprayed with Tardis which was left do its stuff whilst I moved onto the next arch before going back and being wiped down with a microfibre cloth. The engine bay was sprayed with APC and left do dwell before being given a tickle with a soft detailing brush before being rinsed with the pressure washer and dressed with Megs Hyper dressing.




































































































A few shots using my site lights I then taped the car up and went round with various yellow 3m pads and Scholl s17+ polish some panels required the use of S3 Gold on green 3m pads after polishing each panel was given a wipe down with carpro eraser after polishing to check finish and remove any polishing oils.
I then went round the car and applied a coat of Prima Amigo using the DA and the lake county pad which was left before being buffed using Uber buffing towels.







































































































































































































The car was given 2 coats of the Swissvax Best Of Show wax leaving wax to bond for 30min and approx 60min between each coat again buffed using Uber buffing towels.

The plastic trim was dressed using Carpro Dlux which is a cracking product which a little goes a long way and gives a stunning finish.
After this I cleaned the glass and gave them all 2 coats of Autobrite repel and also gave the arches coat of hyper dressing and dressed the tyres using the Valet pro tyre dressing. Alloys sealed using 2 coats of Chemical guys Jetseal 109





















































































































































































Seats cleaned and fed with Furniture Clinic Kit



















Exhaust`s where cleaned up using Auto Finesse metal polish and 00 grade wire wool



















Some for the beading fans



















Finished engine bay shot










Here`s a link to my facebook page

http://www.facebook.com/NorthEastCarCareUK


----------



## southwest10 (Oct 27, 2010)

Nice like the wax choice-SV_BOS


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

looks good mate.... love these cars, probably the best all round machine I have ever owned (well the V8 is anyway!)

great work...



:thumb:


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Awesome work Shaun, looks MINT!! 

V10!!!


----------



## Marky-G-66 (May 31, 2012)

Fantastic... love those reflections:thumb:


----------



## xJay1337 (Jul 20, 2012)

Good job, lovely shine!!


----------



## bigslippy (Sep 19, 2010)

Fabulous work on a quality car .... it looks awesome and must sound yummy:argie: thanks for sharing:thumb:


----------



## Buck (Jan 16, 2008)

Great work Shaun - hope you're keeping well mate :thumb:


----------



## streaky (Dec 2, 2006)

Excellent result.


----------



## davec (Mar 5, 2012)

it now looks as good as it sounds! top job fella


----------



## yetizone (Jun 25, 2008)

Astonishing reflection shots and looks amazing now :buffer:


----------



## s3 rav (Apr 30, 2008)

Lovely car. Great work.


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Great job..


----------



## jlw41 (Jun 5, 2011)

cracking work as always :thumb:


----------



## Prestige Detail (Aug 27, 2012)

Nice Shaun, one of my favourites


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

Top job pal, that's a whole lot of car to polish! 

Looks mint


----------



## leemckenna (Oct 11, 2011)

great job shaune nice turn around


----------



## Littler (Nov 8, 2010)

Great turn around!


----------



## Rgk Detailing (Dec 6, 2006)

Excellent work Shaun and write up :thumb:


----------



## Bender (May 20, 2011)

Wow, what a great work. The S8 looks beautiful. I love it.

Gesendet von meinem ASUS Transformer Pad TF300TL mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## North east Car Care (Jan 14, 2008)

Cheers Guys


----------



## Bristle Hound (May 31, 2009)

Nice work Shaun. Great finish mate! :thumb:

Ohh 5.2 V10 :argie::argie::argie:


----------



## Keir (Aug 31, 2010)

Looks great dude.


----------



## Rabidracoon28 (May 31, 2012)

Wow, what a fantastic job on a big barge like this


----------



## id_doug (Apr 6, 2011)

A beast of a car and great results :thumb:


----------



## North east Car Care (Jan 14, 2008)

Cheers Guys


----------



## Clyde (Feb 15, 2012)

loving the engine picture - stunning results


----------



## Poolieboy (Mar 22, 2011)

Fantastic result matey. Another cracking job.


----------



## deni2 (May 4, 2011)

Nice job, love those big cars :thumb:.


----------



## O`Neil (Aug 13, 2007)

Black as black. What an excellent finish :thumb:

I read through alot of write ups but dont always comment because they`re all superb, but some really do deserve some praise and I`m quite taken with the finish of this Audi.


----------



## B&B Autostyle (Apr 4, 2010)

Lovely job there. What a machine too!

Nice choice on the BOS. We still find it hard to beat even with new products coming along all the time.

Nice one.


----------



## Soul Hudson (Jul 5, 2011)

Dream Car! What a car, what a detail, what a detailer.


----------



## GreenyR (Oct 26, 2011)

Some of the best reflections I have seen. :thumb:


----------



## 3R10 (Apr 14, 2010)

The S8 is Boss. Great turnaround!


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Cracking job there buddy :thumb:


----------



## North east Car Care (Jan 14, 2008)

Cheers Guys


----------



## colarado red (Jun 5, 2008)

Lovely that.


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

only just noticed this... sorry for the late reply Shaun..

great work fella! they are a huge car to polish ain't they :lol: even the doors ect are tall compared to normal cars.


----------



## JBirchy (Oct 9, 2010)

looks mega Shaun! What a car!


----------



## North east Car Care (Jan 14, 2008)

CraigQQ said:


> only just noticed this... sorry for the late reply Shaun..
> 
> great work fella! they are a huge car to polish ain't they :lol: even the doors ect are tall compared to normal cars.


I loved it Craig, its a stunnng looking family car that goes like a rocket


----------

